# Daughter Craves Sugar...ISO Sugar-Free and No Artificial Sugar Recipes



## ibiber (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi, I am new here.  My daughter loves sweets, she crave for sweets all the time.  I want to bake some cookies and chocolate cake at home, but without sugar or artificial sweetener.  Anyone have recipes for dessert without sugar?

Thanks


----------



## simplicity (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi imbiber and welcome to DC. If you google "sugar free desserts" you might come up with something suitable.

Just a thought - can you ease off those sweetened desserts and replace some of them with fruit? They should take care of some of the cravings,

I'm not much help. I've seen people with cravings so intense it's almost like a chemical addiction and I know you want to steer her away from that.

Good luck to you!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a link to get you started. My mom is diabetic and I use to bake for her following diabetic baking books.
Sugar Cravings - How to Satisfy Your Sugar Cravings Without Ruining Your Healthy Diet


----------



## ibiber (Jan 11, 2009)

*Sugar craving*

Thank you for your help, In the Xmas I baked chocolate cake with stevia. It was very good, it has no bitterness aftertaste. I used raw Cocoa (no sugar added), light peanutsbutter instead of butter, wheat with rice flower and soy milk instead of regular milk and of course stevia instead of sugar. I liked it so much, at least it helped when I crave for sweet. I bought stevia online from EverStevia.com it was very good and very cheap too.


----------



## Zzinged (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry to go slightly off topic here, but what does ISO mean? I see it scattered around quite a bit.


----------



## momerlyn (Jan 19, 2009)

Zzinged said:


> sorry to go slightly off topic here, but what does ISO mean? I see it scattered around quite a bit.



ISO= In Search Of


----------

